# Snow at Breckenridge in mid-December?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Breckenridge gets about 100" less a year than Winterpark. So unless things change drastically you'll be lucky if 50% of the mountain is open. Of course some big storms can change that outlook 180 degrees.

It was dumping and you wanted the terrain groomed? I don't know about everyone else, but I prefer my terrain to be off piste and natural snow. If it was dumping, even with 50% of the mountain open, there should have been plenty of sweet shots in the trees. Then again those aren't groomed. So if you want groomed runs, yeah don't expect a whole lot. 

December is early for just about anywhere. Utah, Colorado, Wyoming are generally just getting going in that month. On occasion you luck out in places like Washington, California, Oregon, IE west coast spots with big early snowfalls. They also require a bit more snow to cover up the terrain than the rocky mountain states. Overall, most places aren't fully rocking until mid January. 

So in a nutshell, every season is different. By mid December you can be enjoying world class mountain biking next to a white ribbon of death, to riding nipple deep pow, to everything inbetween...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Breckenridge gets about 100" less a year than Winterpark. So unless things change drastically you'll be lucky if 50% of the mountain is open. Of course some big storms can change that outlook 180 degrees.
> 
> *It was dumping and you wanted the terrain groomed? I don't know about everyone else, but I prefer my terrain to be off piste and natural snow. * If it was dumping, even with 50% of the mountain open, there should have been plenty of sweet shots in the trees. Then again those aren't groomed. So if you want groomed runs, yeah don't expect a whole lot.
> 
> ...


I didn't say i wanted them groomed, just open. getting stuck in chest deep pow blows. getting chased down by ski patrol and getting your lift ticket clipped sucks even more. both of which happened to me that trip.

Thanks for the info, i'll be praying is dumps everyday from now until dec 14th!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha, no worries. You post made it sort of sound like you wanted stuff to be groomed. 

Getting stuck in waste deep powder is part of the game. It's a bitch for sure, but if you don't explore you never know. There are at least 3-4 runs at Winterpark where on a powder day it's overhead blower, with awesome cliff lines and such. The problem is you got about 20 yards you have to hike across and up to get to the out trail. No way you are going to ride up to it. Waste to chest deep powder everytime. It sucks balls, but the run makes it worth it. Take your time and don't panic, it's over soon enough. In the backcountry it can be even worse.

Hope it dumps for you because if it does, it's dumping for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Hahaha, no worries. You post made it sort of sound like you wanted stuff to be groomed.
> 
> Getting stuck in waste deep powder is part of the game. It's a bitch for sure, but if you don't explore you never know. There are at least 3-4 runs at Winterpark where on a powder day it's overhead blower, with awesome cliff lines and such. The problem is you got about 20 yards you have to hike across and up to get to the out trail. No way you are going to ride up to it. Waste to chest deep powder everytime. It sucks balls, but the run makes it worth it. Take your time and don't panic, it's over soon enough. In the backcountry it can be even worse.
> 
> *Hope it dumps for you because if it does, it's dumping for me.*


I'll be holding out hope for the both of us. but if we don't get the snow, breck lift tickets are good for a-basin, keystone, vail, and beaver creek in case we get bored.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm, wasn't aware that the tickets were good for Vail and the Beave too. I guess it depends on who you booked them with or if you went with the Epic Pass or something. The only sucky thing is if it hasn't snowed much, all those resorts are going to be fairly equal. Some may have better park options though, and as you said it allows you to change it up. Vail like Winterpark does tend to get more snow (also around 100") than Summit county areas. So it is possible it would be a better option. Plus if you have to rely on grooming, Vail's grooming system is second to none. They really do a great job. I would recommend just avoiding Slapahoe basin as it's one of the rockiest resorts around. They won't have more terrain open than Keystone or Breck and that resort is generally not very good until late Jan. It's one of the best in terms of terrain, but it's got to fill in first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

That is most excellent advice for the arkansas kid! I may try vail if we get tried of the same stuff at breck for 4 days.

Were do you ride, sounds like you live in the "rado"?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I live in the Denver Metro and have the Super Pass plus. Season pass for Copper and Winterpark with 6 days at Steamboat. Those are the resorts I frequent the most. All the other areas, I can get a day here or there. For the most part I prefer to ride in the backcountry, so Berthoud and Vail Passes are frequent haunts, plus many other spots. The only reason I get a pass is the lady isn't up to the task of riding wildsnow and the effort it takes to get there and get out under your own power. If she gets good enough and starts to enjoy bc riding, I'll go back to doing that and dump the pass altogether.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Just found out the "Dew Tour" will overlap with my time at Breck, SWEEEEEEET!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Summit County has been getting dumped on for the past week! Just got back from Copper Mntn (stones throw from Brek) and they have had over 3 feet in the past 6 days. Most resorts don't have much open yet and it is a little sparse in places but there should be more than enough snow in a few weeks to have everything but the bowls open. Regardless the park will be open and Brek always has a great pipe.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Lookin' pretty good for you. I twas a slow start to the season but it looks like it will be in full swing by the time you get there. 31-58" with a storm brewing for next weekend. I recommend you check out some other resorts as well especially on the pow days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Any recommendations? We'll hit keystone one night for their night riding. 

I've never been to a-basin vail or bever creek (these are my other 3 options because they're included free with our passes)? 

Which would be the best bet for pow days? I believe A-basin is closest to breck


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Keystone and A-Basin are in the valley rext to Brek and Copper is less than 10 miles W. on i70. Keystone has great trees and A-Basin has some of the best steeps around. Copper is a fun all around mountain. If your willing to drop ~$100 on a lift ticket it is always worth going to Vail on a powder day. Enjoy Summit County!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would say try to make a day at Loveland. They have been getting absolutely nuked out of these storms. I haven't checked, but they have to be pretty close to 100% open. 5 ft of snow in 4 days will do that for an area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Just found out that the "Dew ActionSports Tour" is gonna be at Breckenridge all week so between that and our trip to Keystone for night riding i doubt we'll snowboard anywhere else now. especially considering breck will more then likely be at 100% by next monday. they've gotten about 5' as well!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

100%? That would be nice, but unless it's another 5 ft of snow this week it won't be 100% open. It will be more than half and if you watch ski patrol, good chance they will be dropping ropes here and there. That and directed skiing should be going on. Conditions should be good without a doubt. 

The only reason I recommended Loveland is that they are a mom and pop (=less crowded) operation and they have received about two feet more snow than any other area in the region.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

i would 2nd hitting loveland for a day... they always get more snow, less crowds and have lots of cool terrain above tree line and some kick-ass steep trees as well. the "scene" is immensely better, imo, than the boner fest found at some summit county resorts when they get busy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

abe_froman said:


> i would 2nd hitting loveland for a day... they always get more snow, less crowds and have lots of cool terrain above tree line and some kick-ass steep trees as well. the "scene" is immensely better, imo, than the *boner fest* found at some summit county resorts when they get busy.


:laugh: hopefully the crowds won't be too bad during the week (m-th), i'd fate to get into a "sword fight". the dew tour will probably make things a bit busier. 

yeah, 100% is a bit wishful. they're at 56% right now and its not supposed to stop snowing until next thursday so the snow is gonna be SICK!


----------



## Cros1489 (Dec 13, 2008)

hope so. i will be there thursday through sunday


----------

